# January Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

This month's theme was *"Snowbound"*, so vote for your favourite Golden frolicking in the snow!

There were some ineligible entries due to insufficient post count or not following the theme.

*
1. Ninde'Gold:









2. Wendy427:









3. Laurie:









4. ShadowGolden:









5. Alaska7133:









6. Megora:









7. Wenderwoman:









8. Sunrise:









9. Emz:









10. meadows:









11. turtle66:









12. HolDaisy:









13. Gwen:









14. Maggies mom:









15. Max's Dad:









16. LIDDLEMAR:









17. Finn's Fan:









18. DieselDog:









19. fourlakes:









20. kellwisegamgee:









21. SimTek:









22. General V:









23. Rubyftw:









24. Reese9:









25. Catalina:









26. Discoverer:









27. Joanne & Asia:









28. Sweet Summer Time:









29. PiratesAndPups:









30. abradshaw71:









31. Ivyacres:









32. ChasingChase:









33. Cathy's Gunner:









34. Goldenssobeautiful:









35. Eowyn:









36. elly:









37. Heart O'Gold:









38. Karen519:









*


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

*BUMP*
Have you voted yet?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I haven't voted yet. When does it close? I need to fish out the real computer. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

We have until 02-01-2014 at 12:12 PM to vote

Thanks to everyone who entered this contest. For someone who has never seen snow these photos are amazing. Your pups look sooo happy!!
Thanks also to Tobysmommy for taking the time to set it up for us


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

YAY! I got my vote in! Bump for anyone else who still needs to vote.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Bump for more votes! I love these pictures of all the goldens in the snow.. won't ever experience here in South Florida, thank you everyone for sharing these photos


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Roushbabe said:


> Bump for more votes! I love these pictures of all the goldens in the snow.. won't ever experience here in South Florida, thank you everyone for sharing these photos


Maybe we can steal the boys away for a little vacation in the snowy parts of the country.  

I was hoping to take a weekend to go up in the mountains when there is snow, but so far, no luck. Maybe next year.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

*BUMP* *BUMP* *BUMP*
Have you voted yet?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It is still a close race in voting here....


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry I can't vote for one.
Best I could do was narrow it down to 6 .
Seriously , they'r all great!

Mike D


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Brave said:


> Maybe we can steal the boys away for a little vacation in the snowy parts of the country.
> 
> I was hoping to take a weekend to go up in the mountains when there is snow, but so far, no luck. Maybe next year.


It's so funny you mentioned this... I was just talking to CJ and told him that we need to plan a trip just for the dogs to see snow.. we were going to do it this year but Miller is too young. Next year will probably be the year that we plan a vacation just for the dogs! LOL


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I wish I could vote twice. So many cute pics


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like we have a winner. Congratulations, Gwen! PM coming your way.


----------

